# Atomlab Trailking bike report



## Uncle Jimmi (Feb 23, 2006)

I have only been out on my new Atomlab Trailking two times, once at Street Dirt Virt (a true bike park) and once at Transitions Ramp park. On the first night my friends were making comments on how much smoother and more confident I was looking on my new ride. I have been switching bikes almost every year and it usually takes me a month or more to completely get to know and trust the feel of a new bike. The Trailking however felt as if I found something I didn't even know was missing. The Atomlab Trailking does not act like a mountain bike, more like a BMX bike with 26 inch wheels. I say that because on the second time out I was riding better than I have ever ridden in a skate park before. Even at the peak of my BMX riding days, I never experienced progression at such a pace.
The bike comes complete with Atomlab GI cranks, Pimplite wheels, Trailking pedals, Pimp cro-mo bar, Pimplite stem, and a Marzocchi DJ 2 fork. 
I removed a link from the chain witch sets the wheel in the perfect spot. I changed the tires and added an Atomlab mech. front disc brake in white to match the bike.
The Trailking also comes as a SS with 28 - 13 sprockets. I ordered a 25t front sprocket and will get another chain for riding skinnies. 
The design of the frame provides a stiffness like aluminum with the vibration killing feel you can only get from cro-mo. Any aluminum hard tail that I have ever owned has completely blown out or even snapped into pieces after one year. I have a feeling this frame will be good to go for years to come.
The Atomlab company is focused on quality that works for core riders. They have no interest in developing road bikes, townies, or recumbent bikes and they are not concerned with what the mass market wants. They do want to find the fine line of balance between strength, weight, and agility in all their products. Atomlab understands the need for individuality and offers many choices of color combinations throughout their product line. The Lab also takes your budget into consideration without compromising quality. If you ever see me out and about, just ask me to let you take it for a spin and you will quickly see for yourself how incredible it really is.
Some videos will be coming soon but for now here are a few pics.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

very cool


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Lookin' real good Jimmi! Glad to hear you're taking to your new rig so well:thumbsup: Looking forward to those vids


----------

